# 69 doors on a 68? and qtr window



## 68GTOLSX (Nov 16, 2013)

I have the opportunity to buy some clean rust free doors but they are from a 69. The other thing is, my 68 doors have a frame around the window. and the 69 doesn't. Now I assume this will work as the window and seal is different and will just need to get that. I now the outside body line is the same.

Also I have a b pillar, to a degree I assume I will need to cut it off get the metal trim that goes on the qtr window 

Also, this car is basically a shell, and was a tempest with a 350 3spd column shifter. So not much worth there. So I'm doing a resto mod and using what I find and cool for the look I want.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

No go on the doors. The '68 are equipped with wing windows, the '69 isn't. You can use the door skins, but not the door itself.


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

If I am reading this right your 68 sounds like a post, and the 69 doors are off a hardtop :confused
Is that right ?
If so, don't even go there.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

bondobill said:


> If I am reading this right your 68 sounds like a post, and the 69 doors are off a hardtop :confused
> Is that right ?
> If so, don't even go there.


^X2
You need 2-door "post" door frames.


----------



## 68GTOLSX (Nov 16, 2013)

Yeah I heard no such thing as dumb question. If I recall the correct term is coupe and heard top. I have a hard top since I have a b pillar (post) and coupe is no post. Only advantage I see of the hard top is weight savings. Just thought I'd ask since I'm at the point of cutting/moding up. 

I know about the post around the window, I just wonder they have to be identical. Bolt up and different window and use a 69 window seal? He's only asking 200 so 150 may take it and my diver door is ehhh so so. If the door skin works then size of door is the same, then the glass on the 69 is similar? so the 69 seal would need to be moded.

I'm not basterizing a car that would make a GTO fan like me cry, its tempest. Just trying to make it cool with what I think could look cool. I think the qtr window would have to stay since I did read it was part of the roof structure and why it didn't need extra supports. 

I don't know at this point just asking. I at least know same its the door skin now.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

It's actually the opposite, you have a (post) coupe, the hardtop has no B-pillar and was more popular. I would look for some year and model correct doors (or just re-skin your cores), your making a lot of work for yourself to save a few hundred bucks. Besides the Post cars are a stiffer platform especially for high power applications.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I would simply reskin the doors. Have a shop do it for you. Wing windows are awesome on a car with no A/C btw. Wish they had never stopped using them.


----------



## 68GTOLSX (Nov 16, 2013)

Really its not for cost savings, just different. I agree it could be hard work. For now things change almost weekly. Now I'm considering dropping my 408LS3 600hp and 6spd out of the pace car and put it in this car. So my AC would come with it so I'd hide the lines and how would need little vent windows. 

I'm a bit still torn on the door but I ask what would chip foose do? I know I'm not anything near it, but he does do these way out of box type of things and use parts from different cars to gain the look he wants. Don't know yet. Just a thought. 

Yes I had that confused so with high hp This could work for me.


----------



## GoatGuru (Oct 1, 2013)

68GTOLSX said:


> Really its not for cost savings, just different. I agree it could be hard work. For now things change almost weekly. Now I'm considering dropping my 408LS3 600hp and 6spd out of the pace car and put it in this car. So my AC would come with it so I'd hide the lines and how would need little vent windows.
> 
> I'm a bit still torn on the door but I ask what would chip foose do? I know I'm not anything near it, but he does do these way out of box type of things and use parts from different cars to gain the look he wants. Don't know yet. Just a thought.
> 
> Yes I had that confused so with high hp This could work for me.


If you want to be different well use the 1969 doors and glass and do away with the wing windows. but you will get a lot of (heat or flak) from people that know there a 69 door on a 68. So do what ever its your car do what you want.. My Opinion is find the right doors.. Or buy them and hold onto them and resale them, if there clean and being 69 you shouldn't :cheershave a problem selling them.


----------

